# [SPOILER] Star Wars IX: Rise of Skywalker



## Tenné (Dec 22, 2019)

Spoilery thread about the new star war. It has Chewie and is made by Disney, so it’s basically a furry movie.

Just came home from the cinema. I really liked the movie: flashy and the story isn’t dumb enough to take me out of it. Main thoughts are:
1. Palpatine is a good meme.
2. Rey being a Palpatine is so much more boring than her being a nobody.
3. Space-horses in space lol.
4. Palpatine can take on a massive fleet ezpz but loses to some laser boys (there are TWO of them so maybe it makes sense)
5. Rey-Kylo connection is really cool and I’m glad they didn’t try to explain the physics of it.
6.  massive rebel fleet that showed up at the last second Gandalf-style was super predictable, but the imagery of it still sent shivers down my spine.
7. Lando’s acting feels really out of place.

I can’t think of anything else atm. Looked forward to seeing a really flashy adventure fantasy movie and they exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 23, 2019)

I...did not like it. At all.
Flashy visuals cannot make up for the constant jumping from scene to scene, piss poor plot, and overuse of Rey staring in mild horror off into the distance. 

And fuck reylo. I cheered when she stabbed his ass. 

I agree with a lot of your takeaways and am looking forward to the complete meltdown boyfriend is going to have when he sees it. It's going to be hysterical.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Dec 23, 2019)

Haha oh boy, star wars is a freaking joke at this point, nothing on the planet could get me to watch that dumb excuse for a disney movie


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2019)

I think I'll wait for the dust to settle before I go see it. I found TLJ super boring but I'll give this one a chance depending on the overall consensus on it in a month or so.


----------



## Ghostbird (Dec 25, 2019)

I liked it, despite its flaws.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 25, 2019)

if only we could impeach our disney overload.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2019)

This movie represents the pinnacle of humanity's cinematic achievements, narrowly surpassing Alvin and the chipmunks.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 25, 2019)

As a movie, it kept me very well engaged. As a Star Wars film... Eh. That’s all I can really say.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 25, 2019)

It was amazing to me that the Disney era of Star Wars movies have only managed to get worse with each iteration. This movie was hands down the worst of the bunch, almost.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 25, 2019)

It seems like for some people Star Wars is not just a dumb fantasy-but-in-space movies with flashy graphics, which imo the series have always been, but that it's a high-brow movie for intellectuals?
What do people expect from this movie?



KimberVaile said:


> It was amazing to me that the Disney era of Star Wars movies have only managed to get worse with each iteration. This movie was hands down the worst of the bunch, almost.


Worse than the prequels?


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 25, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It was amazing to me that the Disney era of Star Wars movies have only managed to get worse with each iteration.



I watched 7,8,9 together, it baffles me how messy /awful it was. how can they messed up the plot / characters / fight choreography n NOT refilm/fix it? ture fans will understand if you need more time to patch things up, eg. sonic. admittedly it still look bad, but there's an obvious improvement. but no Disney, you threw out garbage, expect a dumpster fire


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 25, 2019)

Tenné said:


> It seems like for some people Star Wars is not just a dumb fantasy-but-in-space movies with flashy graphics, which imo the series have always been, but that it's a high-brow movie for intellectuals?
> What do people expect from this movie?
> 
> 
> Worse than the prequels?



On my part, I never claimed Star Wars was a super intellectual high brow movie. If you want that, you should watch 2001: A Space Odyssey.
The characters are more enjoyable in the original Trilogy, the plot didn't really have elements of recycling to it, it was all fresh at the time. There was a clear motivation on part of the characters, a clear direction for the plot, so on. I didn't really get any of that in the Disney Trilogy, the characters were as dull as a rock, some of the characters were outright butchered (Luke in the Last Jedi), and when the old cast wasn't butchered they became crutches to prop up a movie that already had a meandering plot that was relatively rehashed (Palpatine in the Rise of the Skywalker).

I respect the prequels more for trying to at least be original, even if half the stuff brought to the table were kinda bad.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 25, 2019)

Tenné said:


> It seems like for some people Star Wars is not just a dumb fantasy-but-in-space movies with flashy graphics, which imo the series have always been, but that it's a high-brow movie for intellectuals?
> What do people expect from this movie?
> 
> 
> Worse than the prequels?



binks and dumbass dialogue aside, at least prequels gave us the view of coruscant, more lightsabers battles, plus John Williams's epic soundtrack.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 25, 2019)

At a certain point it became way too predictable.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 25, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> On my part, I never claimed Star Wars was a super intellectual high brow movie. If you want that, you should watch 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> The characters are more enjoyable in the original Trilogy, the plot didn't really have elements of recycling to it, it was all fresh at the time. There was a clear motivation on part of the characters, a clear direction for the plot, so on. I didn't really get any of that in the Disney Trilogy, the characters were as dull as a rock, some of the characters were outright butchered (Luke in the Last Jedi), and when the old cast wasn't butchered they became crutches to prop up a movie that already had a meandering plot that was relatively rehashed (Palpatine in the Rise of the Skywalker).
> 
> I respect the prequels more for trying to at least be original, even if half the stuff brought to the table were kinda bad.


I'll agree with you on that premise. However, I thought that TLJ's idea that Luke had given up to be an interesting idea, so I'd disagree that his character was butchered (although could've been done so much better). The new characters were fine and entertaining enough, but oh so 1D. The old cast was some of the worst parts of the sequels.

Also, it definitely is a matter of opinion, but imo I'd rather watch an entertaining, but utterly forgettable movie rather than a boring mess that tried to do something different but failed spectacularly.



Vinfang said:


> I watched 7,8,9 together, it baffles me how messy /awful it was. how can they messed up the plot / characters / fight choreography n NOT refilm/fix it? ture fans will understand if you need more time to patch things up, eg. sonic. admittedly it still look bad, but there's an obvious improvement. but no Disney, you threw out garbage, expect a dumpster fire


I watched 8 when it was released two years ago and haven't touched it since, so I might have gotten a better viewing experience because the plot of the prior movies weren't fresh in my memory. Didn't notice anything anything wrong with the fight choreography, but wasn't looking actively at it either.

But yeah, I can imagine that the sequels are very loosely structured plot-wise.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 26, 2019)

I wasn't expecting something incredibly bold and intellectual. I'm not over invested in the franchise, it wasn't my childhood or anything, so there wasn't a lot riding on this for me. And like, I've legitimately enjoyed crap like fucking Ninja Assassin for the fights alone. I don't think I went in as the wrong type of viewer for this movie.

But there was a lot wrong with it. A lot wrong with the whole trilogy really. Personally I think TLJ was the most enjoyable of the three, but it didn't do its job as the second movie in a trilogy. And it was clear that Abrams didn't give a single shit about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It was amazing to me that the Disney era of Star Wars movies have only managed to get worse with each iteration. This movie was hands down the worst of the bunch, almost.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 26, 2019)

Surprise, surprise. Media monopolies don't lead to more creativity or originality. 

I'm shooketh.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 26, 2019)

Went in expecting Return of the Jedi, and was not disappointed.

So, how is there still a Star Wars galaxy if everyone blows up planets for kicks?!

How is there even a rebellion or even war when the other side is just going to destroy your planet without a second thought?  It's not even terrifying anymore.  the economies and life should be at a standstill since every day is doomsday.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 28, 2019)

It was quite amazing and a sight to behold, not because it was good but because it tried really really really hard to ignore and dismiss the previous film while being as safe and crowd pleasing as possible (and somehow managed to fail at that)


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Haha oh boy, star wars is a freaking joke at this point, nothing on the planet could get me to watch that dumb excuse for a disney movie


yeep not going to see it vote with your wallet they just what your $$$$


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 29, 2019)

I had fun in the theater but the more I think about it, the less I like it.

"Reylo" is toxic as hell and they didn't even execute it _well_. Ben's heel-face-turn was completely out of nowhere and flew in the face of the last two movies.

Maybe it's coming off my own recent experiences escaping a lifelong abuser, but I was hoping the lesson with Kylo would be that some sh**heads are beyond redemption and not worth the self-sacrifice of giving them chance after chance. But no, a girl's love saves him.  That Ben turned good at the end was both derivative AND a dangerous message for the girls watching. There are bad boys, and there are patricidal/genocidal Neo-Space-Nazi monsters.

I wish they could have gotten Rian Johnson to direct the third movie. All Abrams knows how to do is evoke nostalgic iconography without understanding the deeper meaning of why it appealed to people in the first place.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 31, 2019)

I found it difficult to watch because of the pacing and editing issues.

I must have zoned out several times during.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So, how is there still a Star Wars galaxy if everyone blows up planets for kicks?!


They were screwed since the first movie. Now they have to keep topping an already super overpowered weapon, and do so in a way that can be beaten in less than 2 hours of screentime. Next trilogy will have the bad guys create a massive fleet of tie-starfighters.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm getting this on Blu-Ray this year!


----------

